

Obama, computerize health care records - plate-it

I have heard Obama mention computerizing health care records multiple times.  This seems like a potential gold mine!  Has anyone looked into this or is involved in this in any way?<p>http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/12/technology/stimulus_health_care/
======
PaulMorgan
It's complicated (I work with Medicare Part D prescription transactions).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_medical_record>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_health_record>
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Insurance_Portability_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Insurance_Portability_and_Accountability_Act)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicare_Prescription_Drug,_Imp...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicare_Prescription_Drug,_Improvement,_and_Modernization_Act)

